# Removal of cervical polyp



## MsMaddy (Aug 23, 2008)

The pt came in and the doctor removed polyp from the cervix by using the twisting method with the instrument and is using only office level 99214.  Is that how it should be coded? or should I code additional code for removal of cervical polyp. And use cervical polyp as dx.

 Also can anyone tell me what is a dx code for Anal Sphincter Weakness?


THANK ALL IN ADVANCE!

MsMaddy


----------



## daniel (Aug 23, 2008)

You should use 57500 (Biopsy, single or multiple, or local excision of lesion, with or without fulguration [separate procedure]), which you should report whether the physician removed a lesion on the cervix (which can be a polyp) or performed a biopsy. 

Daniel
CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,
Can code 569.43 for anal sphincter weakness, I guess.
Also, watchout if any additional code, like 787.6, for any associated fecal incontinence is needed.


----------

